# Blue Water Chart



## Knot at Work (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a recent blue water report they can share. Due to lack of fishing time I cancelled my membership a while back, thanks!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I glanced at Hilton's day or so ago and ram petron marlin etc looked in decent water . Haven't heard of any reports cause of the weather . Should hear plenty of reports in the next couple days .


----------



## Knot at Work (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks capt, the weather didnt hold out for our overnight trip. We will settle for a bottom trip on saturday.....hopefully


----------

